# New Nintendo Direct tomorrow with new Wii U games



## heartgold (Jan 22, 2013)

Japanese Nintendo Direct http://www.nintendo.co.jp/wiiu/direct20130123/index.html

It'll be about first party games and services for Wii U

ND confirmed for EU too via twitter. https://twitter.com/NintendoEurope


> Nintendo of Europe ‏@NintendoEurope
> Mr Iwata will reveal new games for #WiiU


Stream link EU - http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Nintendo-Direct/Latest-Nintendo-Direct/Nintendo-Direct-698557.html

Stream link US - http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/archive/01-23-2013/


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great, I was waiting for that.
Hope we see some news about 3DS too.(Like Miiverse and youtube app)


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2013)

Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.

Somebody grab the popcorn.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.
> 
> Somebody grab the popcorn.


no.

IT Will be ice climbers HD...
or F-Zero WII U....


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.
> 
> Somebody grab the popcorn.


Got it 






Though I personally prefer


Spoiler: To save space. I'm nice like that XD


----------



## heartgold (Jan 22, 2013)

Zelda U , hype!!

Perhaps a new Mario 3D game.

I'm boarding the hype train.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Great, I was waiting for that.
> Hope we see some news about 3DS too.(Like Miiverse and youtube app)


I doubt they would ever launch a Youtube app for the 3DS.

Super Smash Bros. and Mario Kart... PLEASE!!!!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yepi69 said:


> I doubt they would ever launch a Youtube app for the 3DS.


 
The app was announced but no release date.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 22, 2013)

1st party games. Lets see... they will announce:
Wiill U Fit?
U Hunt Duck
and of course.... New Super 3DU Land U MariU Bros U Deluxe



Gahars said:


> Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.
> Somebody grab the popcorn.


like the last Nintendo Direct, right?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> like the last Nintendo Direct, right?


 
A) Announcements like that are more the exception than the norm, and B) People still found a way to be massively disappointed by it (X/Y is dumb, it's not an R/S/E remake, etc.), so...


----------



## chyyran (Jan 22, 2013)

1st Party Games? Aw crap, As much as I love Zelda, Nitendo, please get more 3rd parties onboard..


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 22, 2013)

People's reactions to Nintendo directs are just two sides of a coin. One sides massive over orgasmic hype. The other side is suicidal butthurtness.


----------



## DroRox (Jan 22, 2013)

This would be at 6:00 Pacific Standard Time right?


----------



## ferofax (Jan 22, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> People's reactions to Nintendo directs are just two sides of a coin. One sides massive over orgasmic hype. The other side is suicidal butthurtness.


LOL, bipolar fans then? Either they take to it really well or go on a rampage.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.
> 
> Somebody grab the popcorn.


Mario Galaxy 3.

My head isn't in the clouds at all. >.>

Really tho, I can't wait. Has be at least good, if not great.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll keep shouting Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald remake until someone at nintendo listens.
But realistically, I predict a kirby game or something.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Jan 22, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> and of course.... New Super 3DU Land U MariU Bros U Deluxe


I think you missed a U.


----------



## Arras (Jan 22, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> no.
> 
> IT Will be ice climbers HD...
> or F-Zero WII U....


Why the hell would they suddenly make Ice Climbers HD? It's not impossible, sure (see KI: Uprising) but nothing has been done with the franchise for like ever. And while I would very much like a new F-Zero, I doubt that's going to happen (but feel free to prove me wrong, Nintendo).


----------



## Shuji1987 (Jan 22, 2013)

I would kill for a new F-Zero. I really enjoyed playing F-Zero GX and something similar to that would be appreciated.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I'll keep shouting Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald remake until someone at nintendo listens.



Care to explain the logic of when one is getting a "new" (let us face it- it is pokemon) entry in a series the response is "boo hiss- want remakes"?

Anyway I dare say I owe the people that came up with the idea of calling a series of video press conferences with whatever sliver of news they have "Nintendo direct" a beer. That is on par with calling bonus points achievements and making the lot desirable.
I dare say it will not stop the eventual headbutt and statement of "no" of both parties but they will have a beer first.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 22, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Care to explain the logic of when one is getting a "new" (let us face it- it is pokemon) entry in a series the response is "boo hiss- want remakes"?


To be fair, he never did say new gens were bad. Just that it'd be nice to see RSE gettin' some love from GF :3


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I might have gone a bit further than advisable there. I shall tweak my wording to question the worth of remaking something like that when the result would be precious little gain.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 22, 2013)

Wii m*U*sic!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 22, 2013)

Shuji1987 said:


> I think you missed a U.


do U think so?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 22, 2013)

well they better show games


----------



## Kyle Hyde (Jan 22, 2013)

So, yea, there probably won't be huge 1st party titles. They gotta save that for E3 in order to get a tiny little bit of attention this year.


----------



## Dead End (Jan 22, 2013)

I kinda expect to see Yoshi's Island (After that Miiverse leak) And news on a Zelda game, MAYBE a small update on SSBU.
I'd like to see F-Zero or Donkey Kong but those seem unlikely.

EDIT: And also release dates for more games and showing off more features of some...


----------



## Forstride (Jan 22, 2013)

My guesses are Yoshi's Land U reveal (From the one admin panel thing a while back), NSMB U DLC, Pikmin 3 info, Game & Wario info, and maybe some Wii U Virtual Console news.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.
> 
> Somebody grab the popcorn.





porkiewpyne said:


> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

you two are stupid haha lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 22, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.
> 
> Somebody grab the popcorn.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

Comodore 64?
Pokemon Mini??

Gamecube


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2013)

> This time, the plan is a bit different from a regular Direct, in that I'll be talking about what kind of Wii U titles and services Nintendo is developing."


That's Iwata's message, by the way. So expect some in-house projects to be revealed


well i am hype they better not disapoint


----------



## Dead End (Jan 23, 2013)

Seeing the source code above, I bet It's Virtual Console Related. I pretty sure it's that and maybe one or two Wii U games.
I hope they make the Virtual Console worth it, Gamecube would be awesome.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 23, 2013)

Announce Pokemon Colosseum or XD on Virtual Console and my next purchase will be a WiiU.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm just hoping for a new franchise. Aside from the mii games (which are minigames), nintendo has been rehashing games from over 10 years ago (pikmin is from 2001). It's no wonder I'm more eager to find out about third party support than about YET ANOTHER Mario game (seriously? Shouldn't you give the fellow some rest every now and then?).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm just hoping for a new franchise. Aside from the mii games (which are minigames), nintendo has been rehashing games from over 10 years ago (pikmin is from 2001). It's no wonder I'm more eager to find out about third party support than about YET ANOTHER Mario game (seriously? Shouldn't you give the fellow some rest every now and then?).


 
Making good sequels isn't really rehashing. They're changing it up everytime and always adding something new so it stands out. As much as I hate to be the guy who says this, Call of Duty is what rehashing is. Not to mention, it's been years since Pikmin 2.

Also why put Mario on a break? Shigeru said back when he was first made he wanted Mario to be in everything. People want mario, as much as people will deny it, everybody always buys it and enjoys it. Could you imagine if say we had Mario Galaxy 3 (obviously I made that up), Mario Kart, Mario Party, New Super Mario Bros. U and all of his good titles in one year? That would be epic! They're also all different types of games.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm really hyped for the Comodore 64 Virtual Console!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Making good sequels isn't really rehashing. They're changing it up everytime and always adding something new so it stands out. As much as I hate to be the guy who says this, Call of Duty is what rehashing is. Not to mention, it's been years since Pikmin 2.
> 
> Also why put Mario on a break? Shigeru said back when he was first made he wanted Mario to be in everything. People want mario, as much as people will deny it, everybody always buys it and enjoys it. Could you imagine if say we had Mario Galaxy 3 (obviously I made that up), Mario Kart, Mario Party, New Super Mario Bros. U and all of his good titles in one year? That would be epic! They're also all different types of games.


I won't deny that nintendo always delivers on quality and innovation. But I'm sticking by calling it 'rehashing'. It are always the same worlds, the same mechanics and usually the same plot that thrives things. That, and nintendo's stubborn ideology to make games for all ages, puts them in a stagnant spot. And why do they do it? They had an honest chance of a new character with Kid Icarus uprising, but they insisted on using a character from one of their early NES days.
I don't know when Shigeru said it, but Mario IS in everything now. Sports, fighting games, platformers (duh!), RPG's*,...even pinball and puzzle games, if you know where to look. And to be honest, I doubt he doesn't have at least second thoughts about it. It's like with actors. There's some amazing talent out there, but if you see one play in too much movies, it's starting to lessen the experience.





*It may just be me, but I feel like the paper mario series is more of a parody on RPG's than the real deal. Which is probably because the main protagonist is pretty much a mute.


----------



## GolfDude (Jan 23, 2013)

the video  feed has todays direct at 35 mins long .. they got a ton to talk about...


----------



## Kuragari Ryo (Jan 23, 2013)

You know what would be cool that I'd want but no one else would care for? "HD Classics." 
I'd buy a HD Classics: Super Mario Bros. 3. lmao


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 23, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> *It may just be me, but I feel like the paper mario series is more of a parody on RPG's than the real deal. Which is probably because the main protagonist is pretty much a mute.


 
In Chrono Trigger the main character is mute and it's still considered one of the greatest rpg of all times


----------



## heartgold (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay, I've added the US stream link.

Which one to watch, Japan, US or EU? lol Japanese one is usually the best in terms of revealed content, but I don't understand a damn word.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jan 23, 2013)

Kuragari Ryo said:


> You know what would be cool that I'd want but no one else would care for? "HD Classics."
> I'd buy a HD Classics: Super Mario Bros. 3. lmao


 
Super Mario Bros 3 is way overrated. Sure it is a great game, but it's not the only good SMB game around. A complete remake collection with all SMB, SMW and SML games would be worth it, though. Especially since SML and SML2 never got a colored version


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 23, 2013)

wouldn't be bad timing for VC on WiiU
all the new games coming out in march

Luigi's Mansion 1 on WiiU would be a good move


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I won't deny that nintendo always delivers on quality and innovation. But I'm sticking by calling it 'rehashing'. It are always the same worlds, the same mechanics and usually the same plot that thrives things. That, and nintendo's stubborn ideology to make games for all ages, puts them in a stagnant spot. And why do they do it? They had an honest chance of a new character with Kid Icarus uprising, but they insisted on using a character from one of their early NES days.
> I don't know when Shigeru said it, but Mario IS in everything now. Sports, fighting games, platformers (duh!), RPG's*,...even pinball and puzzle games, if you know where to look. And to be honest, I doubt he doesn't have at least second thoughts about it. It's like with actors. There's some amazing talent out there, but if you see one play in too much movies, it's starting to lessen the experience.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kid Icarus Uprising was the perfect opportunity for Nintendo to make a gritty God of War clone.

Also I will agree that Nintendo should expand beyond a "games for everyone" area. They make good games but they're still so confined by certain aspects. They can't write story or characters for shit. Most of their games don't revolve around these (thus making them excusable) but I do wish they made a more mature, story focused game. People go "Oh Zelda has a great story and characters!" and it doesn't. Everyone is two dimensional, every story is a predictable structure. Nintendo just knows that games that are more "mature" will forever be limited past the broader audience they target: younger people and non-gaming older people.

I think you're looking a bit too deep into Paper Mario if you think it's a "parody on RPGs" instead of just a "RPG-lite with Mario".


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Kid Icarus Uprising was the perfect opportunity for Nintendo to make a gritty God of War clone.
> 
> Also I will agree that Nintendo should expand beyond a "games for everyone" area. They make good games but they're still so confined by certain aspects. They can't write story or characters for shit. Most of their games don't revolve around these (thus making them excusable) but I do wish they made a more mature, story focused game. People go "Oh Zelda has a great story and characters!" and it doesn't. Everyone is two dimensional, every story is a predictable structure. Nintendo just knows that games that are more "mature" will forever be limited past the broader audience they target: younger people and non-gaming older people.
> 
> I think you're looking a bit too deep into Paper Mario if you think it's a "parody on RPGs" instead of just a "RPG-lite with Mario".


It's not about the story, it's about the feeling/setting.
That is something which Zelda gives off great.
So do a lot of mario games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 23, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> It's not about the story, it's about the feeling/setting.
> That is something which Zelda gives off great.
> So do a lot of mario games.


 
So we're going with the James Cameron "it's an experience" approach?


----------



## Forstride (Jan 23, 2013)

Who gives a fuck.  Just play the damn games and enjoy them.  Don't turn this into another shitfest fanboy war thread.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 23, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So we're going with the James Cameron "it's an experience" approach?


Yes.
Stories usually just get shoved in your face and subtract everything else from the game.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 23, 2013)

so it starts in 5 minutes?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> so it starts in 5 minutes?


yeap


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2013)

Smt X Fire emblem, Zelda ww, HD Dat Monolith game!


Yes, just yes!!!

I was hoping there would be new contents for Zelda ww. :/


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2013)

Is that Wind Waker HD? I know some people were asking for that.
Looks like it is.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2013)

HD WW HD WW


----------



## Snailface (Jan 23, 2013)

Xenoblade HD?


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2013)

Snailface said:


> Xenoblade HD?


Looks more like Xenoblade 2 to me. Also that trailer looks aewsome.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yugioh 2013 or digimon wii u ?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

*XENOGEARS FUCK YEAHHH!!!!*


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 23, 2013)

Omfg SMT X Fire Emblem.


----------



## thaddius (Jan 23, 2013)

Hm. 'Special price' if you already own the game.

While that's certainly a better effort than what Sony did for my UMD games with my PSP Go, I'm not happy about that. The price is at the very least reasonable at $1 per NES, $1.5 per SNES game...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Weird, I didn't think I had any semen in me still for this morning.. this video proved I did. Thanks Nintendo!

In all seriousness, I'm stoked for Wind Waker HD. That game was fantastic on the GameCube and definitely one of the best Zelda games. And that Yoshi game looks awesome. I mean yeah it's yarn again, but shit, some of those visuals were insane as shit.

I have to admit though, they showed off A LOT of stuff and gave a lot of info away, which means that even if E3 will suck for them (I don't see how considering we have so much to look forward too), all will be forgiven.

I really love these Nintendo Directs, they're awesome. No bullshit talk, no statistics or anything, it's all about the games. I'm glad I bought my WiiU early. I can only imagine all the people that are gonna be freaking out because they can't find one this year for all the awesome games. Right, time to go download Baloon Trip considering I only have a few bucks in the eShop anyways, can't buy anything else.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jan 23, 2013)

Dudes... Xenoblade 2!


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

SHIN MEGAMI TENSEI X FIRE EMBLEM was the best.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Elrinth (Jan 23, 2013)

Holy moley... if new Zelda for WiiU features multiplayer ala Secret of Mana style. I'm going to wet my pants. My eyes just watered from nostalgia 
That new wind waker looks awesome. That Monolith game looks super great aswell. I guess we've got a good 2014 to look forwards to!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

did I just saw Shulk on the Monolith's game trailer?
and that "X" is the Xenogears X



Gahars said:


> A) Announcements like that are more the exception than the norm, and B) People still found a way to be massively disappointed by it (X/Y is dumb, it's not an R/S/E remake, etc.), so...


well, I guess you were wrong again


----------



## Dead End (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that Mario Kart U, and SSBU will get news at E3! Now we just have to wait, I'm sure theirs MUCH more to announce.
Anyone have any guesses on when they'll do a 3DS Direct?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm calling it now, Zelda U is going to be an MSO (Massively Singleplayer Online)


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> In all seriousness, I'm stoked for Wind Waker HD. That game was fantastic on the GameCube and definitely one of the best Zelda games.
> ?


Do you think the ones that already have it should buy it again



ShadowSoldier said:


> And that Yoshi game looks awesome. I mean yeah it's yarn again, but shit, some of those visuals were insane as shit.


The visuals kind of remind me of LittleBigPlanet.


Should I still by Sonic racing even tho Mario Kart coming?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got to admit I'm impressed. Yes, my earlier criticism still stands. But at least they're reaching out for other companies (I had totally forgotten about bayonetta 2 ).

Further announcements...Let's see...from what I remember:



Spoiler



-30 NES games (VC) for 30 cents during 30 days.
-further VC...just NES and SNES for now, with GBA further down the line (no word of gamecube). With discounts for those who had purchased the wii-version of the game. All VC is playable on the controller
-a new Mario kart game
-a 3D mario game
-a HD remake of Wind waker (coming this fall)
-a totally new Zelda game
-something of a mix between fire emblem and shin megami tensei ...erm...something Japanese (I knew I was going to forget it 2 minutes after hearing it  ). It's some sort of "cowaberasion"*
-a new monolith game. A xenoblade follow-up, by the looks of it.
-no game releases for January and February. Lego city undercover is at the end of March as well as another title (can't remember which one). Wonderful 101, Pikmin 3 and another game I can't remember follow after that. All of these were announced, though. Bayonetta 2, however, will probably take quite some time before it's released (they didn't even have a trailer).
-EDIT: yeah...and Yoshi: epic yarn. No name, but I guess 'Yoshi's island' will be the title. 

*you gotta love Japanese speaking English. I have no idea if he meant 'collaboration' or 'co-operation'.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm really surprised at all this support Nintendo is getting. They have A LOT of games coming...well only confirmed ones. Hopefully this will shut Pachter up about how Nintendo is doomed.

What was that Monolith game? I never played Xenoblades or Xenogears. Any insight? It looks awesome.



KingVamp said:


> Do you think the ones that already have it should buy it again
> 
> 
> The visuals kind of remind me of LittleBigPlanet.
> ...


 
I'm buying Sonic racing. They're kind of two different types of games. It's like Diddy Kong Racing and Mario Kart, why not grab both, both offer something different.

The visuals did look like Little Big Planet didn't they? Good eye.

And honestly, I think it would be worth checking out Wind Waker HD if you already own the original. I mean coming from me, I'll buy something twice if it offers up a new way to play, and with the touch screen and such on this who knows what it will show. It could get rid of the clutter on the top screen and shove it all on the touch screen until you play on GamePad alone, thus making the game look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Arras (Jan 23, 2013)

Is that Xeno game an MMO? There's a chat log to the left at the start of the video...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm soooo happy that Nintendo is finally showing some love for Fire Emblem outside of Japan



Arras said:


> Is that Xeno game an MMO? There's a chat log to the left at the start of the video...


I saw that too, it seems that it will have online play too


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 23, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I'm soooo happy that Nintendo is finally showing some love for Fire Emblem outside of Japan


shin megami tensei too
I want devil survivor 1 and 2 characters, and strange journey ones too.


Gahars said:


> Alright, prepare for unrealistic expectations and massive disappointment, followed by frustration and misdirected rage.
> 
> Somebody grab the popcorn.


no disappointment, this time.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I won't deny that nintendo always delivers on quality and innovation. But I'm sticking by calling it 'rehashing'. It are always the same worlds, the same mechanics and usually the same plot that thrives things. That, and nintendo's stubborn ideology to make games for all ages, puts them in a stagnant spot. And why do they do it? They had an honest chance of a new character with Kid Icarus uprising, but they insisted on using a character from one of their early NES days.
> I don't know when Shigeru said it, but Mario IS in everything now. Sports, fighting games, platformers (duh!), RPG's*,...even pinball and puzzle games, if you know where to look. And to be honest, I doubt he doesn't have at least second thoughts about it. It's like with actors. There's some amazing talent out there, but if you see one play in too much movies, it's starting to lessen the experience.
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're faulting Nintendo for a dumb reason though. Nintendo has always, ALWAYS since they first started, been about making games for all ages. Ever since they first came out with their Pong console. That's like faulting Epic Games for not making a kart racer or something and only sticking to the heavy guns. It's who they are. It's what they do.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Wii U really does seem pretty good. Definitely a huge leap from the Wii. I'm impressed.

They are really smart to actually announce these titles using directs, because Microsoft is definitely going to steal some of the thunder in this year's E3 presentation.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're faulting Nintendo for a dumb reason though. Nintendo has always, ALWAYS since they first started, been about making games for all ages. Ever since they first came out with their Pong console. That's like faulting Epic Games for not making a kart racer or something and only sticking to the heavy guns. It's who they are. It's what they do.


I can play devil's advocate and claim that they weren't about making games for all ages before that (heck, they even had love hotels in 1963). But that's not the point. Back during the days of the NES and SNES, computer gaming was still young. As long as it had solid gameplay, all the rest didn't matter (much). Things are different now. Making a game nowadays costs so much that there aren't that many makers out there. To take the movie comparison again: even Spielberg has his occasional Schindler's list between a myriad of 'all family'-movies.  Why not nintendo?

And yes, I would fault Epic games if they started making gaming consoles. As it stands, they gain nothing by not making kart games. As nintendo, they can hardly claim that they want to attract the alienated hardcore gamers and at the same time announce sequels to games that alienated in the first place.
(but, as I said in my post since I made the one you quoted: I had forgotten about bayonetta 2  ).


(oh, and...perhaps that comparison with Epic was a bit badly-chosen. Thanks to them putting a fully functional editor with their games, it wasn't two months until after the release of UT2004 that I've played quite some racing levels).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I can play devil's advocate and claim that they weren't about making games for all ages before that (heck, they even had love hotels in 1963). But that's not the point. Back during the days of the NES and SNES, computer gaming was still young. As long as it had solid gameplay, all the rest didn't matter (much). Things are different now. Making a game nowadays costs so much that there aren't that many makers out there. To take the movie comparison again: even Spielberg has his occasional Schindler's list between a myriad of 'all family'-movies. Why not nintendo?
> 
> And yes, I would fault Epic games if they started making gaming consoles. As it stands, they gain nothing by not making kart games. As nintendo, they can hardly claim that they want to attract the alienated hardcore gamers and at the same time announce sequels to games that alienated in the first place.
> (but, as I said in my post since I made the one you quoted: I had forgotten about bayonetta 2  ).
> ...


 
Yeah, I had trouble thinking of another company, was up all night and was looking at my games and had trouble thinking straight. I could have used Rocksteady, but eh.

But still. You gotta look at it from Nintendo's point of view. They want to make what people want. Sure they could make a hardcore title, maybe get a few fans off of it, but then their fanbase wouldn't like the change and be like "THE FUCK NINTENDO!?"


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 23, 2013)

Arras said:


> Is that Xeno game an MMO? There's a chat log to the left at the start of the video...


looks like the game is up to 4 players....

i am sad though, if the zelda team is working already on a large scale zelda for the WIIU and a port for the wii u, there wont be a new zelda for the 3ds... unless the game is already finished or they have 2 zelda's team, one for consoles and one for handhelds...

also with regards of the WW HD... it seems it wont be a remake but a port to HD as the pad can stream the whole game alone, meaning it wont have many new features


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2013)

Nintendo fans during the Direct:


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

it looks like online co op


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah, I had trouble thinking of another company, was up all night and was looking at my games and had trouble thinking straight. I could have used Rocksteady, but eh.
> 
> But still. You gotta look at it from Nintendo's point of view. They want to make what people want. Sure they could make a hardcore title, maybe get a few fans off of it, but then their fanbase wouldn't like the change and be like "THE FUCK NINTENDO!?"


I _am_ looking at it from nintendo's point of view. Or rather: from the viewpoint of a company that wants to address all gamers (both casual and hardcore ones). I don't see how the fanbase would mind a mature game every now and then. Or a game that has more than cardboard characters (as Guild pointed out very correctly).

Likewise: will the fanbase mind if nintendo helps out with producing/directing/whatever of bayonetta 2? Of course not. Because it doesn't somehow diminish the quality or quantity of all the other games they're making/helping to make.



NahuelDS said:


> it looks like online co op


 
*looks at translation*

Yeah...looks like a game for adults, alright.

@Gahars: man...looks like the nintendo fanboys aren't the only ones lubing it up.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> *looks at translation*
> Yeah...looks like a game for adults, alright.


haha lol I thought the same


----------



## Dead End (Jan 23, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> *looks at translation*
> 
> Yeah...looks like a game for adults, alright.


Well I doubt the developers are gonna be aggressive in the chat, especially since the Direct was supposed to be suitable for mostly all ages.
That's just a demo of the chat. Which makes me wonder if Voice chat will be in that game?


----------

